# Scart to VGA or Scart to HDMI?



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi there

I currently have a Virgin Media Cable TV Box and want to wire it through my PC/Monitor.

I was thinking maybe i could get a Scart -TO- VGA Cable and try it directly through the monitor. I don't think this will work so i thought of the next one.

Maybe i could get a Scart -TO- HDMI cable and plug into the back of my PC (which has a HDMI port in it). Although with this option i would need drivers etc wouldnt i ?

Can somebody help me in using my LCD 19" monitor to run cable tv via Scart connection?

Thank you for anybody that can help
Scott


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't believe that there is such a thing as a SCART-to-HDMI cable. The SCART interface is all analog signals and HDMI is all digital.

Exactly what do you want to do with the output from the cable box? Record it on the computer? Watch on a monitor? Is the cable box output High-Def or Standard Definition?


----------



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

i just want to use my monitor to watch the tv

My tv just broke and i can only use my PC or my TV one at a time.

So i thought i would like to use my monitor to view my Virgin TV.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If your cable box only outputs standard television video and if your computer monitor only supports computer video, then you would need something more than an adapter cable. You would need a video converter box of some type like this one:

http://www.converters.tv/products/ntsc_to_vga/6.html


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> If your cable box only outputs standard television video and if your computer monitor only supports computer video, then you would need something more than an adapter cable. You would need a video converter box of some type like this one:
> 
> http://www.converters.tv/products/ntsc_to_vga/6.html


be careful to research whatever you purchase...as an example, from the link that chuck posted in his last reply..read all the small print, before you order anything online



> Please Note:
> 
> •Power supply available in 110V or 220V (please mention the type you require when ordering)
> •Power plug adapter available for most countries (please mention the type you require when ordering)
> *•This product has known problems working with LCD Panels, it is designed primarily for use with CRT monitors*


thanks for the link Chuck, I like that website, espically the part that lets me convert the price of the item to another currency!!:up:


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

There should be no problem with a SCART-to-VGA adapter, except that some monitors look for the H-sync or V-sync signal to come out of sleep mode, and I don't know that SCART provides for that. If your monitor has both DVI and VGA inputs though, and your computer has DVI out, you can easily try this configuration, connecting the SCART feed to the VGA in, and the computer to the DVI in, and just switching the monitor's inputs.

As for HDMI, as cwwozniak notes, the straight analog-to-digital connection won't work... but also, the HDMI ports on most computers are designed for output only (so you can connect them to an HDMI-enabled TV or monitor).


----------

